# AAE - Agri Energy



## el_ninj0 (2 April 2005)

AAE - Australian Ethanol, could be a very profitable company in the future, due to current oil prices and future shortages as oil grows more scarce. It looks like its on the way back up aswell. Its in a good financial position as far as i can tell from comsecs information.


----------



## Stan 101 (2 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*

Were you aware that to create ethanol, you need to consume much more energy & cost than what you receive in return. 
Ethanol will have a life due to subsidising, to keep a dead sugar industry propped.

I have recently seen an ex sugar mill being converted into a power station in Brandon QLD... Now that could be interesting.

cheers,


----------



## el_ninj0 (2 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*



			
				Stan 101 said:
			
		

> Were you aware that to create ethanol, you need to consume much more energy & cost than what you receive in return.
> Ethanol will have a life due to subsidising, to keep a dead sugar industry propped.
> 
> I have recently seen an ex sugar mill being converted into a power station in Brandon QLD... Now that could be interesting.
> ...




Isn't there a new fuel source out for sale through independant fuel stations that is primarily ethanol based?, and is suposedly alot better for people cars, and the environment, as it burns cleaner. thats what made me think about it.

I wasn't aware that it takes alot more energy to make it than it would produce, however, i dont know if that is correct, its worth doing some more research into i think. Ethenol is definetely not a viable alternative to oil based fuels, however, it could act as a step along the way to more environmentaly friendly energy sources for the individual consumer.


----------



## mime (2 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*

" I wasn't aware that it takes alot more energy to make it than it would produce, however, i dont know if that is correct, its worth doing some more research into i think. Ethenol is definetely not a viable alternative to oil based fuels, however, it could act as a step along the way to more environmentaly friendly energy sources for the individual consumer."

Na that fule has only 10% ethenol in it. Any more and I think it can be damaging to the cars engine.


----------



## mime (2 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> AAE - Australian Ethanol, could be a very profitable company in the future, due to current oil prices and future shortages as oil grows more scarce. It looks like its on the way back up aswell. Its in a good financial position as far as i can tell from comsecs information.




Na that fule has only 10% ethenol in it. Any more and I think it can be damaging to the cars engine.

The truth is that there are other fule sources instead of oil but no one uses them because oil offers the best massower ratio.

With the growth of China there is now more demand then supply. Unless China collapses the price will rise much more. Predictions of around $80 a barrel.

please ignore the above post. I stuff the quote and now I can't edit it


----------



## Stan 101 (2 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*

look here 

Google is your friend...


I actually have a paper written on it from about 5 years ago... The figures may have changed slightly, but it's still a foundation for diminishing returns.

Ethanol is a buzz word. Cane farmers are forced to offload a tonne of raw cut cane for the price of a mars bar. I don't know if you travel in the north of Qld, but cane is a life blood from Bundaberg north on the coast. They simply cannot stop growing cane.

The power plant I mentioned in Brandon (about 10km north of Ayr) is funded by CSR and is due to employ 400 workers. They take raw cane. Maybe some research is due there. But it is still EXPERIMENTAL!

Hydrogen is also speculated to be a saviour for our power needs. Again it has a problem of deminishing returns.

If you are truly interested, I'll look through my old blue papers on the subjects we entertained some years ago...


Regards,


----------



## Stan 101 (2 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*

Without trying to put a downer on things (i certainly don't mean to), the cost of cane from an envoiromental position should place it on the 10 most deadly products list. Nitrogen leaching (fertilisers) to some of the most fertile marine grounds  on the estern sea board is killing mangroves (juvinile aquatic kindergartens) and the estaern barrier reef at an allarming rate.
I'm not a tree hugging hippie, but just pointing some facts I have learned.


regards,


----------



## el_ninj0 (3 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*



			
				Stan 101 said:
			
		

> Without trying to put a downer on things (i certainly don't mean to), the cost of cane from an envoiromental position should place it on the 10 most deadly products list. Nitrogen leaching (fertilisers) to some of the most fertile marine grounds  on the estern sea board is killing mangroves (juvinile aquatic kindergartens) and the estaern barrier reef at an allarming rate.
> I'm not a tree hugging hippie, but just pointing some facts I have learned.
> 
> 
> regards,




Thats good information to know Stan 101, its good to know that atleast someone else on this particular forum(and im not saying there arnt others) that take into count the environmental and ethical stances of their investments.

Unfortunately hydrogen is not a suitable substitute for oil either. It takes quite a large ammount of energy, much more than it actually produces to extract the hydrogen.

Im thinking possibly the best investment for the future is wind/tidal/hydro-electic power. Im not sure what companies are listed that deal with this products, but if anyone could point in my the direction of some, or how to find them on comsec, i'd be very greatful.


----------



## dutchie (3 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*

Unfortunately (for our environment) I think oil will continue to be a commodity that will enable investors to make huge profits in the near future (10 years).

There just are not any viable alternatives at the moment.

However the long term solution must be SOLAR ENERGY
(Every country in the world has a sun and you can access it for free!).

So invest for your kids in solar energy companies.


----------



## dutchie (3 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*

Probably more opportunities to invest in Solar Energy companies in USA at moment.

Anyone know of any Aussie co.'s  - SOO is one.


----------



## el_ninj0 (3 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*

SOO looks pretty well set. Financialy, and they obviously have a big future. They are also pretty wide spread "Solco Ltd (SOO) develops, manufactures, markets and distributes solar water pumping and power generation systems in Australia, Europe, East Timor, the Maldives, and China." As from comsec site.

I think they'd be a sitter though, long term only, wouldn't be looking or short terms on that.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*

I am in the process of writing a rather large document (about 150 page, no pictures or charts, all text) explaining this to an ASX listed company. Details are confidential but I will say that at some point the company has been the subject of threads on ASF and is not itself an energy company.

Very heavily condensed, the energy picture looks something like this over the next half century.

My calculations, which include practically every significant oil producing country including OPEC members, suggests strong production growth in 2005 and 2006, moderate growth in 2007, minimal net change in 2008 and decline after that. Others have produced very similar results despite using widely varying methods.

If you take an optimistic view then technically production growth can be maintained with demand met until at least 2013. But it requires enormous co-operation and an incredible amount of (mainly American) capital invested particularly in Venezuela, Iraq, Kuwait, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Iran, Canada, Kazakhstan, Russia, Libya, Nigeria, Azerbaijan and other countries. 

Judge for yourself but I think the chances of US co-operation and unrestricted access to ALL of those countries is so small as to be not worth considering. Take even one country out and production falls short.

Environmentally, hydro-electricity is a clear winner in terms of greenhouse followed by wind. With present technology solar (photovoltaic) systems are highly polluting due to the fossil fuels used in production. 

If we are ever to move to a totally renewable energy system then hydro is critical for the energy storage it provides, flexibility of output (to balance all those fluctuating wind and solar sources) and the technical characteristics of large rotating machines as power generation sources (a totally wind system is incredibly unstable in operation, and of course doesn't work two thirds of the time when there is inadequate (or too much) wind. That's why you need other sources with hydro the most practical and clean at present.) 

Politics is the big problem with energy. The Greens came into existance for the specific purpose of OPPOSING renewable energy. That may shock some, but it is completely true. Just check their history if you doubt me. Opposition to renewables and the infrastructure needed to support them is particularly strong in NZ (to the point where opponents appear to favour nuclear) and parts of South-East Australia at the moment.

Realistically, a mix of technologies are the way forward. Gas is in the same position as oil with a time delay. We need it for transport, industry, fertiliser manufacture (the food you eat is largely fertilised with natural gas-based nitrogen fertiliser). Therefore, and I say this in the strongest possible terms, it is an absolute priority for the world to move away from oil and gas as sources of electricity. Power generation is just such an inefficient use of diminishing resources. Economics will (and is starting to) force the shift if other considerations don't.

So what are we going to use? For electricity, which represents by far the largest fuel use, renewables will play an increasing role but expect very major confrontation with environmentalists. Yes the landscape will be filled with wind turbines and it is almost certain that at some point the construction of big hydro-electric dams will be back on the agenda due to the critical storage role played by hydro in a renewable power system (otherwise it's fossil fuels forever with wind as merely a supplement).

Unfortunately, it will be some decades before we see the end of conventional power generation. Due to the oil and gas problem, this does mean that coal and / or nuclear have a substantial ongoing role to play over the next 50 years. Hate it or love it, that is practical reality.

Mobile power sources are by far the biggest problem since oil and gas are running out. Ethanol from waste is a useful contributor which makes a positive energy gain, but there is no point growing cane just to produce ethanol. Gas is a short term option, but is running out (discovery peaked nearly 30 years ago worldwide).

Hydrogen is a viable alternative only in the context of having a plentiful supply of electricity with which to produce it. It is incredibly inefficient such that oil or gas-fired electricity combined with hydrogen vehicles would more than double the total quantity of fuel used compared to conventional vehicle fuels. That's why developing non-oil and gas electricity is a must if hydrogen is ever to play a significant role.

Initial hydrogen production would largely be from natural gas by means of chemical processing (that is, not using the gas to generate electricity but directly extracting hydrogen from the gas itself). Another good reason not to squander gas for electricity. The process is, however, an inefficient use of gas compared to directly using the gas to fuel vehicles.

Realistically, unconventional oil sources like shale and coal liquefaction are almost certain to play a role. Incredibly polluting perhaps, but likely. Not expanding electricity generation would greatly increase the need for such unconventional oil sources since the lack of electricity rules out hydrogen for vehicles.

That the deadline is perhaps 3 years away is the reason why a totally renewable solution is simply not an option. A combination of all options including wind, solar, geothermal, tidal, large scale hydro, biofuels (including ethanol), nuclear and coal-fired electricity and production of liquid fuels from coal and shale is likely to be used. And of course we still have the ramaining supplies of oil and gas, total production of which will decline relatively slowly with gas still growing over the next couple of decades in some countries (Australian production peak seems likely around 2025-2030 based on present discovery and production trends).

Environmentally, the good news is that there isn't enough oil and gas to cause all but the mildest greenhose scenarios. The bad news is this lack of oil and gas is likely to be the greatest problem of the 21st century.

This was very highly condensed as I said at the start. Invest your money as you see fit but I suggest that Uranium (due to the Kyoto Protocol), and oil stocks with good PROVEN reserves are the way to go. This doesn't take account of the ethical considerations. Gas depends on location - anywhere in North America and UK there is a massive market due to reserves running out an production falling. There are good opportunities in NZ for anyone who makes a large find (the country faces a gas crisis as existing fields run dry) but the small size of the market (around 40 PJ plus 80PJ each for power generation (which is shifting to coal and renewables due to lack of gas) and export methanol production (which has substantially ceased due to lack of gas).

As for renewables, ethanol would make money in an oil crisis despite questionable fundamentals. The solar tower (Enviromission) and hot dry rock technologies seem to have a strong future in a technical sense although they are sources of electricity not vehicle fuel. 

The dominant renewable energy business in Australia is not listed - it is owned 100% by the Tasmanian Government. Generates 60% of Australia's renewable energy from operations in Tas and SA. Will supply peak power to Vic in about 12 months. Involved in hydrogen research both for vehicles and stationary energy - has operating prototype systems and a 100% wind/hydrogem system on a remote island is planned. Has 50% wind in the King Island grid with a grid-connected battery system. Extensively involved in provision of technical expertise for hydro and other renewable energy and water supply systems around the world. Also a world leader in proven technology which increases rainfall 10 - 20% over targeted areas.

The next biggest player is the Snowy Mountains scheme. Another one you can't invest in.

The remaining players are generally focused on one or two projects and have minimal (if any) present production. Good thing though is they are ASX listed.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (3 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*

I believe Maurituis runs there power plant on cane sugar once started due to the abundance of cane sugar on the island..


----------



## dutchie (3 April 2005)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*

Smurf
A very good and interesting post.

There are alternative energy supplies available at the moment that you have discussed, but in my opinion are not as practical as oil.

I have no figures to back up my statements but in my opinion the sun is the energy source the World must harness as soon as possible. It is the only long term solution to our fervent need for energy.

But for the moment research into oil and uranium stock could be profitable.


----------



## moses (4 July 2006)

*Re: AAE - Australian Ethanol*

Currently in trading halt pending announcement.


----------



## Hopefulone (14 July 2006)

*Re: AAE - Australian Ethanol*

I got into AAE not for it being an ethanol producer but a biodiesel producer.  As I understand it is in the process of building.  As to ethanol it has been put on hold until economics in Asutralia improve.  The ethanol 'uses more energy to produce than it provides' arguement seems to loose some merit when you consider Brazil.  Is this arguement for grain produced or grain and sugar?

without getting into the world of economics, if there aint any oil, isnt ethanol able to used and exisiting infrastructure used to support.  Of course cars, plains and trains will need to be modified, but ethanol can be used.

As to AAE, is it a US biodiesel play rather than an aussie ethanol play?

If it floats on NASDAQ would there be a price increase?.


----------



## sandlion (24 July 2007)

*Re: AAE - Australian Ethanol*

Hi all,

There is a decent source of info on ethanol as a fuel on the National Ethanol Vehicle Coalition website which is a non-profit organisation. I joined their mailing list about 3 years ago as I had to do a committee report to an association I am a member of (more on the Oil and Gas side). I don't have a vested interest in this stock or ethanol, but it's worth reading if you are serious. I note that there are some inaccuracies in post on here where people state that anything more than 10% ethanol will damage an engine.

The biggest proponents of the www.e85fuel.com website seem to be focussed in the mid-west of the US which is traditional grain country. In that part of the world they started using corn and corn byproduct (stalks maybe) and when I last checked manufacturers like Ford and Chrysler/GM were producing normal vehicles which required minimal engine tweaking capable of using 85% ethanol blend fuel.

I know that in Brazil they have used 90% ethanol for years principally because they have lots of sugar, and not much oil or international spending to trade heavily in importing oil (and probably don't want to strengthen Venezuela, a regional power). Realistically, bio-fuels are more than viable but until the geo-politics change and the economic muscle of the oil companies start to realign themselves with 'renewable' fuel it's going to require a grass roots swell and local economic factors (e.g regional cane growers etc) to move things along. 

Anyway, like I say I have no vested interest, just some info to share. There is a precedent for major car manufacturers producing ethanol fit vehicles, and up to 85% blend at that...happy trading


----------



## Aussiejeff (12 October 2007)

*Re: AAE - Australian Ethanol*

Todays announcement post the close of the ASX...

_"RESTRUCTURE OF AUSTRALIAN OPERATIONS

The Board of Agri Energy Limited (AAE) has completed an assessment of the Australian biofuels industry and has taken the decision to put on hold development plans in Australia. The Company is fully focused on completion and successful start up of the Beatrice Biodiesel Project with the Group’s principal operational hub relocating to the United States. The Group has restructured the business in Australia back to a core administrative group.

The decision to put on hold any further development in the Australian biofuels industry *is a result of current global biofuels market outlook reflecting ongoing high feedstock prices and continued uncertainty from the investment community, government and community support for alternative transport fuels in Australia*. As a result, investment in offshore markets,
particularly the United States and European biofuels industries, represents a preferred medium term focus. The Group is in discussion with United States and European partner groups to consolidate the global business and rationalise operations under a more appropriate structure."_

Looks like bio-fuels in Oz are somewhat "on the nose" as it were.... it was always going to come down to this equation - the price/availability of limited raw materials in a very competitive market under drought conditions is just too big a hurdle at the moment - and maybe going forward too. Anyone holding AAE here (I don't) are probably going to be mighty disappointed come Monday... not good news for the future of alternative fuels in Oz I'm afraid.


----------



## SevenFX (5 November 2007)

*Re: AAE - Australian Ethanol*

Stellar run by AAE, still up 48% and may have even broken the longer term downtrend.

Daily & Weekly shows early break in trend...

SevenFX


----------



## nioka (9 November 2007)

*Re: AAE - Australian Ethanol*

AAE could be one or the most undervalued companies around. The recent announcement of the sale of a 20% share of it's US subsidairy company for US$15million values that company at US$103m. AAE retains 80%. The current market cap at 11c is only $25m. 
Given that a labour win in the election could mean more assistance for alternative fuels this one may have a good future. DYOR.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (25 November 2007)

*AAE - Agrienergy*

Just wondering if anyone holds any AAE- agrienergy stock,

What are your thoughts or opinions on this company.

love to here your thoughts.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (25 November 2007)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*



Stan 101 said:


> Were you aware that to create ethanol, you need to consume much more energy & cost than what you receive in return.
> Ethanol will have a life due to subsidising, to keep a dead sugar industry propped.
> 
> I have recently seen an ex sugar mill being converted into a power station in Brandon QLD... Now that could be interesting.
> ...





no it doesn't,..... ethanol produced from grains such as wheat, corn and barley contains 26% more energy than what it takes to produce it,...

ethanol from sugar cane has 70% more energy than what it takes to produce it.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (25 November 2007)

*Re: AAE Good investment in oil crisis?*



mime said:


> "
> 
> Na that fule has only 10% ethenol in it. Any more and I think it can be damaging to the cars engine.




Alot of cars in the US are running on E85 (85% enthanol), alot of newer cars run better on enthanol.

and as we move into plug in hybrids cars may only need 15% of the fuel they use today so ethanol and biodiesel could be used to extend the life of our oil by years,.... or atleast keep the price under control.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (29 November 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

AAE's director annual general meeting address has become available on the announcements,...

It's seems quite up beat,...( they always are though)


----------



## Tysonboss1 (14 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Hi All,..

Agri's share price has been smoked,... down to 5.6cents....

what do people think is it a good buy,.... or still to much risk to put hopes in a recovery happening once the beatrice plant is complete.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (17 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

This stock is now trading at below 4cents,...

has anyone been following it,.... do you think it is down for the count on this one,...

or do you think it will rebound if the biodiesel plant is completed


----------



## KevyK (17 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*



Tysonboss1 said:


> This stock is now trading at below 4cents,...
> 
> has anyone been following it,.... do you think it is down for the count on this one,...
> 
> or do you think it will rebound if the biodiesel plant is completed




I think you mean trading below 5c. Closed at 4.9c. Not dead yet. The beatrice biodiesel plant must be very close to coming online. Not too sure whether the price can fall any further, then again I thought this when it fell below 10c.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (19 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

I have done it,.... I bought some stock at $0.05,... Hopefully there will be a recovery, I have read that the beatrice biodiesel plant should be worth at least $0.40 once complete,.. and on the website the pictures in the live footage section show it already puffing steam ,.... time will tell though.


----------



## Aussiejeff (20 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*



Tysonboss1 said:


> I have done it,.... I bought some stock at $0.05,... Hopefully there will be a recovery, I have read that the beatrice biodiesel plant should be worth at least $0.40 once complete,.. and on the website the pictures in the live footage section show it already puffing steam ,.... time will tell though.





Good move! AAE up 30% today (6.5c at last look). Maybe this news (a copy of which I posted yesterday in the renewables thread) is starting to filter through..

Courtesy of Bloomberg News yesterday:

_"Congress by a wide margin approved the first increase in automobile fuel economy in 32 years Tuesday, and President Bush plans to quickly sign the legislation, accepting the mandates on the auto industry.

The energy bill, boosting mileage by 40 percent to 35 miles per gallon, passed the House 314-100 and now goes to the White House, following the Senate's approval last week.

In a statement, the White House said Bush will sign the legislation at the Energy Department on Wednesday.

In a dramatic shift to spur increased demand for nonfossil fuels, *the bill also requires a six-fold increase in ethanol use to 36 billion gallons a year by 2022, a boon to farmers*. And it requires new energy efficiency standards for an array of appliances, lighting and commercial and government buildings."_

AAE's Beatrice BioDiesel plant should benefit significantly over the coming years from this major shift in policy. Thinking of jumping in myself at 6.5c. Still *cheap* with this news....


AJ


----------



## jollyfrog (20 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Hi Jeff, I cant find that pic of steam!....( I must be in the wrong site? ) 
 Looks like the bottom happened yesterday, both you & I were lucky to pick them up @ 5c ( I hope )
 Now in a trading halt untill the 24th! I STILL think this stock is a HUGE bargain with the book price at 24c!
           Bio Diesel is on the way!!


----------



## nioka (20 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Looks like there was someone trading with insider knowledge today. Odd that on a day when the SP jumped 30% that the company ended the day requesting a trading halt pending an announcement. I'll bet sellers first thing today are unhappy. I bought AAE as one I suggested could benefit from a Rudd win but until today it has been a downhill ride. The rise today suggests good news tomorrow.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (21 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*



jollyfrog said:


> Hi Jeff, I cant find that pic of steam!....( I must be in the wrong site? )
> Looks like the bottom happened yesterday, both you & I were lucky to pick them up @ 5c ( I hope )
> Now in a trading halt untill the 24th! I STILL think this stock is a HUGE bargain with the book price at 24c!
> Bio Diesel is on the way!!




Go to http://www.agrienergy.com.au/

Then click the purple "US Canadian Biofuels logo",
Then on the left click projects
Then Click "beatrice Biodiesel"
Then in the middle of the page on a red banner click "click here for live footage"

On the screen that pops select photo archive, then select
 the date you want to veiw on the calander it's normally one day behind, select images and click retrieve.

the 19th of december has some good shots of steam puffing,...


----------



## Tysonboss1 (21 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

So whats the go with this trading halt,... 

What has caused it,... and when should we here somthing.

I hope we get some good news before Xmas.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (21 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Just watching the market depth on commsec,..

Buy orders over 7cents are accumulating, with this tardaing halt,


----------



## Aussiejeff (27 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*



Tysonboss1 said:


> So whats the go with this trading halt,...
> 
> What has caused it,... and when should we here somthing.
> 
> I hope we get some good news before Xmas.




Not just a trading halt - suspended from trading shortly after the trading halt was applied for. Must be a big announcement to come, maybe not till early in the New Year?


----------



## Evangeline (27 December 2007)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

I rang Peter Anderton to ask how long the suspension would be in place and he said till next week sometime...early in the new year...said they were in 'serious negotiations' atm.  I said I hoped it wasn't bad news and he replied that the news was surprising but good he thought.

Presumably it will have something to do with refinancing.  Apparently the plant will be in production by the 3rd or 4th January also...


----------



## Aussiejeff (3 January 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*



Evangeline said:


> I rang Peter Anderton to ask how long the suspension would be in place and he said till next week sometime...early in the new year...said they were in 'serious negotiations' atm.  I said I hoped it wasn't bad news and he replied that the news was surprising but good he thought.
> 
> Presumably it will have something to do with refinancing.  Apparently the plant will be in production by the 3rd or 4th January also...




Hmmm ... Given the current fractious state of world financials, anything involving that new, dirty word _"refinancing"_ might put a negative spin on the pending announcement and re-quotation!

Keeping my eyes open on this one though....

AJ


----------



## Tysonboss1 (7 January 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*







I am not sure what the pending announcement is going to be but this image of the beatrice plant looks promising


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 January 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Announcement pending no longer - SOLD!SOLD!SOLD!

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00800982

Another bio-diesel co. slowwwwly bites the dust - errrr.... corn cob. SP down 3% at close.

At least they seem to be getting out with their tail-feathers intact. Unless of course the plant continues to have major teething troubles, in which case no doubt they will have a few feathers plucked before they can escape the pickling jar.

Oh, well. Back to keeping an eye on clean coal and gas co's.....



Cheers,

AJ


----------



## VViCKiD (7 January 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

bad day for this one as well.... 
it was red all round today i think.... horrible.
I bought in at 15 cents.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (7 January 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Very Disappionting,...

What do people think will happen from here, I can't understand why they keep selling out of projects like this,...


----------



## imaginator (29 January 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Is this stock dead or what's happening?

Not much trade today.

What';s the main reason its not going up?


----------



## Tysonboss1 (2 February 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*



imaginator said:


> Is this stock dead or what's happening?
> 
> Not much trade today.
> 
> What';s the main reason its not going up?




Not dead,.. just in limbo at the moment.

due to many factors changing in the biofuels industry, and cashflow shortage due to project delays aae is selling the beatrice biodiesel plant.

so once again this stock will be left with no producing assets and putting all it's hope into developing another asset in europe which is still in very early stages of development.

share holders will be sitting on this one for a while i think before they see any good returns, If in fact there are ever any returns, they are in a very risky postion.


----------



## nioka (6 February 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

I can't work out the latest announcements for AAE. Three of the directors have purchased a considerable number of shares for $1 each. Maybe it is in their best interests to keep the company afloat but it does show confidence. I may just buy a few more and get my average down.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (13 February 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Suspension of trading again,

Seems like sale of the US interests to BBAC may have fallen through,

It's seems like an endless saga with this company,.... they desparatley need working capital so were trying to sell there only asset thats even close to production stage but now that may have fallen though.

they have said that they may look at keeping the beatrice plant now and just process soy oil under contract on a tolling arrangement, hopefully this produces some sort of positive income that can keep them going till the price of soy drops,....

Investing in this company has been one giant roller coaster, I don't think I can handle any more twists and turns,....lol


----------



## Tysonboss1 (28 February 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Any one got any idea on how long this trading suspension is likly to last for.

I have emailed the company but no response yet,


----------



## sanj (12 May 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Does any one know whats the go with this  company. It seems like it wont be long until it goes into receivership.

Does anyone have any thoughts as to whether they will survive and if not the likely hood of getting anything back?


----------



## nioka (12 May 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*



sanj said:


> Does any one know whats the go with this  company. It seems like it wont be long until it goes into receivership.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts as to whether they will survive and if not the likely hood of getting anything back?



Have you read the recent quqrterly report? AAE may get out of trouble yet. A lot depends on whether the Beatrice diesel plant in the USA can be completed and sold with funds surplus to it's debt so that there is a little left for the company to continue to function. The biofuel business is a practical one, the economics will depend on the cost of feedstock, the price of oil and some cooperation from governments.
 The company only has a market cap of about $6m when last traded, maybe they still have that value, who knows????? At least the last report gives a glimmer of hope.


----------



## sanj (13 May 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Nioka
Yeah mate I read the report, thanks for ure input..I also think the idea and business plan was good with regards to natural fuels. You would think the way oil is going past the $120 someone would invest equity into them or extend thier loans.

With regards to the sale of the asset, my opinion is that it would be lucky to get back their loan amount back. That opinion is based on the volitile fluctuations in the cost mix to make the fuel, primarily the soy oil.

I spose we will have to wait and see what the outcome will be.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (13 May 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*



sanj said:


> Nioka
> Yeah mate I read the report, thanks for ure input..I also think the idea and business plan was good with regards to natural fuels. You would think the way oil is going past the $120 someone would invest equity into them or extend thier loans.
> 
> With regards to the sale of the asset, my opinion is that it would be lucky to get back their loan amount back. That opinion is based on the volitile fluctuations in the cost mix to make the fuel, primarily the soy oil.
> ...




I got an email from Perter Anderton saying that they had representatives from an asian investment group inspecting the plant early this month as part of their due diligence before possibly making an equity investment.

If they can't sell the plant or get equity invested then within a couple of months they will have to wind up they company.

It's pretty sad that they have come this far only to have a couple of $M stop them,... Here on in the market fundamentals are going to be quite strong especially if they run the plant on waste vegi oil.

I think they went to hard to fast,.... they spent to much money planning the europe and australian projects before they had beatrice online,.... I cant help but think if they had focused on beatrice alone the things would be much different now.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (6 August 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*

Any One got any News on this company,

I think they may have gone Bust all the phone lines have been disconected,

They haven't given an update for months,.... bit rude.


----------



## sanj (6 August 2008)

*Re: AAE - Agrienergy*



Tysonboss1 said:


> Any One got any News on this company,
> 
> I think they may have gone Bust all the phone lines have been disconected,
> 
> They haven't given an update for months,.... bit rude.




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=AAE

they released that a couple days ago mate....they reckon they got some finance arrangement etc.....I think its just prolonging its dead weight. I guess we well have to wait until end Aug to see what happens. I did send a email to thier info line and i got a response the next day if that helps. 

Sanj


----------

